# Innova Puppy or Not?



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

hey just wanted to make sure about something. I currently give my 6 1/2 month pup Innova Puppy food, but the store person told me to switch to adult food or the regular innova food after hes 6 months since he is going to be a big dog. Well last time i wieghed him he was 40 pounds but that was a while ago so im guessing hes about 55 pounds. Should i go to regular innova, large breed, or adullt food? Also i might be siwthcin to TOTW so should i go with regular TOTW? PLease help asap i need to go buy it now. Thanks =


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

bLaZiNJaTT said:


> hey just wanted to make sure about something. I currently give my 6 1/2 month pup Innova Puppy food, but the store person told me to switch to adult food or the regular innova food after hes 6 months since he is going to be a big dog. Well last time i wieghed him he was 40 pounds but that was a while ago so im guessing hes about 55 pounds. Should i go to regular innova, large breed, or adullt food? Also i might be siwthcin to TOTW so should i go with regular TOTW? PLease help asap i need to go buy it now. Thanks =


I would do the TOTW.

I have my 9 week old pup on the Pacific Stream and he is doing great! His coat is gorgeous and he is really doing well. I had him on the High Prairie first but I got worried about it being over kill for such a young pup so I switched and I immediately noticed a difference.

I would put him on that and after about 12-13 months or so do the High Prairie.

Innova is a great food also but as far as what_ we_ sell the two brands for at the store _I _work at the TOTW gets you a better deal. That means more toys and chews:roll:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I would stick with the puppy food til he's at least 10 months, then switch to the adult large bites.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm an idiot...I found the answer...de de de


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

at 6 1/2months is innova regular puppy food better or TOTW?


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Any of those super premium foods are good. Some show people prefer to put their pups on adult, as soon as they reach about 6 months-10 months. They feel adult food pushes the growth less, and prevents joint problems. I am sure there is some merit to that...
I keep my smaller boned dogs on puppy until about a year, and take my larger boned pups off puppy at about 9 months. Trust, me you are going to hear 100 different opinions on this, and the brand you are feeding. 
IMO: Innovo, T.O.W., Bluebuffalo, Canidae, Flint Ranch, Pinnacle and Eaglepac are all great super premium foods. However, I also like some of the not so premium feeds like Diamond, Kirklands, and even proplan. The stuff that is worst is the store bought, like kibblesnbits, dogchow, gravy train, and such. Those foods are all fillers.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Bethb2007 said:


> Any of those super premium foods are good. Some show people prefer to put their pups on adult, as soon as they reach about 6 months-10 months. They feel adult food pushes the growth less, and prevents joint problems. I am sure there is some merit to that...


Actually there is not. It is more so the opposite. If you look on the back of such brands bags some such as Innova ( being the topic starter ) urge you not to put the pups on adult till they are done growing. Depending on the formula ie,.. LB/GB they tell you DO NOT FEED UNTIL THEY ARE AT LEAST TWO YEARS OF AGE.

I am actually dealing with my brother in law and a similar problem. He has a Leonberger, his vet as well as his terrible breeder ( shipped him a malnourished pup from the start with a genetic disorder ) both told him to start LB/GB adult at six months of age as well as supplement with Nupro. This is over kill when paired to a super premium diet IMO. There is no need to supplement a highly digestible diet with pups as well as switch to adult that early in life,... thats just my opinion. In fact I find it odd that anyone would suggest a medium/large breed that early in life and most dont even start small breeds until 12 moths at least. If you are doing a puppy formula I say stay with it till at least 13-14 months as far as Pits go. Again thats my opinion. Its been a while, maybe a few years since I had a dog before Crash came about but in the past these methods never failed me. In fact, only did problems occur when I strayed away from my routines.

How ever I choose a all life stages diet which is something new to me now that I own a dog again. Some say it is not enough but I have yet to find valid info on this. All research I have found dictates the brand I chose lacks only in omegas which I use supplements for as well as a rotation of raw anyway.

BTW, I also feel contrary to what some other say that Diamond is a awesome brand food giving your dog can tolerate such a formulation of ingredients. They are the creators of such super premiums like Chicken Soup and TOTW and if your dog does not have allergies Diamond-for the cost-is a good food for pet owners n a budget.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Innova puppy is a good food you do not have to switch unless you want to. Also if your pup is still growing then keep them on puppy food for a while 8-10 months is when I start to switch to adult food or when the puppy starts to pack on pounds of fat because the metabolism has changed. That persona at the pet store is an idiot, APBT's are not large breed dogs unless you have a XL bully. Your dog sounds like a normal size APBT at 6 months (maybe a little on the big side at 40lbs but not much) your dog will be a medium size breed. A large breed would be a mastiff, great dane, newfoundland, and so on. I have to go with beth2007 on this one


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Innova puppy is rated 5 stars..so i think its good


----------

